
Where to get startup cash now  - AirBnB (YC W09) - zaveri
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/smallbusiness/1003/gallery.startup_cash_now/index.html
======
patio11
I loved that story (selling political-theme cereal) since I heard it in the PG
Mixergy interview. Apparently they still have it on their site, too:

<http://www.airbnb.com/capnmccains> <http://www.airbnb.com/obamaos>

------
jolan
I'd heard airbnb mentioned a few times but never really caught what they did
before. Awesome site, can't wait to try it out :)

